# What do 8-year old boys play with?



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

Trying to get the jump on planning for the holidays. What does your 8 year old boy play with? Mine has never been a builder--not into legos/blocks. He loves play fighting (swords/light sabers) with other kids, but doesn't seem to play much on his own. He loves cars and airplanes, but I have been reluctant to buy any remote control stuff or big car tracks because I think they will be expensive and break easily and create a lot of clutter, etc. etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

DS loves his legos, blocks, kapla, etc. He's 8.5

Since your DS isn't into building stuff, you could look at playmobile. Lots of ways to make great creative play that doesn't involve building stuff.

Is your DS crafty? i got mine a set of wood carving tools and he *loves* them (I would never buy him a toy gun, but he could carve his own).

What about things like fun science experiment kits? Or a microscope? Or telescope?

Will think some more on it and ask DS and edit this post later on!

I wouldn't do the remote control thing. We've tried and the cheaper ones broke very easily and the more expensive one is too much work and too fragile for him and DH always ends up hovering.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I remember being frustrated with r/c vehicles because it was so hard to figure out which ones would work well and which ones would be trash in two days. We were happy with KidGalaxy brand Morphibians. Ds had so much fun driving them through puddles (the batteries are on the top and the cars float if they get too deep). The antennas are flexible so they don't snap off or poke people's eyes out. Ours lasted forever and we passed it on to another kid. My nephew ran his through mud and had a problem because the dirt jammed the on/off switch so he couldn't turn it off and the batteries would run down but regular rain puddles are fine.

My ds also loved science kits. He would have liked slot cars but they are expensive. If you can set up things like that on a big table, it minimizes the chance of damage. I think most damage from 8ish yos comes from stepping on things that are left on the floor.

Nerf guns and spy gear gadgets are also very popular here. They stay put away most of the time but always come out when we have company.

What about some costume stuff if he likes play fighting?


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

DS (8) seems to be getting out of the toy stage, once in a while he'll pick up his beyblades or some lego but then he won't touch it again for weeks. Maybe because it's summer? I don't know, I'm not complaining though : )

He still plays, just not with toys. He uses/plays with his bike, swims in the pool, plans and builds booby traps, sails his boat, fishes, shoots his pellet gun at targets, plays in his treehouse, reads, flies his kite and runs all over the neighborhood with his brother (7) (when he's indoors he's usually watching mythbusters, playing ping pong, chess, reading, or doing experiments or 'mythbusting' or 'fail' videos with his brother)

I recently gave him my old digital camera, he's been using the video like crazy, he records his brother's bike stunts, water balloon launches, things falling, and other stuff that 8 y/o's find irresistable, loading them on the computer and then slowing down the vid. to watch the impact and laugh until he's sick, then he shares it with whoever he can get to watch it. Hours of entertainment, it's awesome.

We've had R/C cars and trucks in the past and yes, they are a pain when the batteries die or when the kids are just too young to take care of them, but they're pretty fun too. We bought the boys each trucks for Christmas and they had a blast with them. After the batteries died and the kids lost interest I put the trucks away then brought them out again with fresh batteries during a long boring rainy spell in the spring. I totally think R/C vehicles are worth buying : )


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

My son is turning 8 in September. He likes his Hex Bugs (he has an arena that you can reconfigure and he likes to set up different courses). He loves buying songs on itunes and making playlists. He does drag his Playmobil out occasionally and set it all up, but I don't know if I would buy new sets. My son is a Lego freak, so he always gets a couple new sets.

Video games are big, of course. Oh, and his realistic Harry Potter wand from the Universal Studios Store. We're also re-doing his room for his birthday. We went to Zazzle and bought a few different Harry Potter posters and also a large felt Dodger pennant. I'm going to buy three different samples of blue paint (his requested color) and wrap them up for his bday, then he can choose which one he wants.

I agree with some PP that RC vehicles are totally worth it. DS has had the Tyco Psycho for a year and a half and still really enjoys it. We use the rechargeable batteries.

-e


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *childsplay*
> 
> DS (8) seems to be getting out of the toy stage, once in a while he'll pick up his beyblades or some lego but then he won't touch it again for weeks. Maybe because it's summer? I don't know, I'm not complaining though : )
> 
> ...


yeah, I think that's why I was having trouble coming up with good toys that weren't building related (which, as I mentioned, DS still loves). Other than playmobile, DS is moving beyond toys and more into incorporating general stuff into his play. He and his friend build vast forts out of sofa cushions, pillows, and sheets.

But I do agree about the camera. I'd forgotten that, but I want to second what childsplay said. We gave DS our old digital camera and he *loves* it. The problem is that it's so old that the battery doesn't really hold a charge. We may get him a kid digital camera for his birthday because he's having so much fun with it.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Gamewright-318-Rorys-Story-Cubes/dp/B003EIK136

Rory's story cube. dd's 8 year old friend and her have a hilarious time with this little toy.

DariusMom - i'd just get him a regular adult digital camera. dont even go for the kids ones. kids can operate them very easily.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

What about games? There are so many fantastic board games out there that an 8yo could easily learn, but are fun for adults as well. Bohnanza has been the latest favourite around our house (for adults and kids from 6-teen), it's REALLY fun. Carcassonne is a classic, and has lots of expansions that can be added later. King Arthur has been getting a lot of play around here recently too. And there are single player puzzle-type games. Check out the games by Thinkfun and Smartgames. Both companies make fantastic single player games.

Re. Playmobil... have you checked out the spy themed (James Bond-esque) sets that they've come out with this year? Cool stuff imo!

Another thought would be useful gear for an activity or sport that he likes. Anything from a new bike (if needed) to hockey equipment, or camping gear (sleeping bag?), new water bottle, soccer ball, ski pass, etc, etc. (Obviously this depends completely on what his interests are!).


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

My DS wont be 8 until November and yeah is hugely into Legos. But also likes HexaBugs, Bakugan (whichs makes DigiMon look like Pokeom according to Bart Simpson), Ttransformers or anything like them, Dinosaurs, bugs, spy kits, adjustable stilts which he walks around the house.

If he likes matchbox cars Hot Wheels has these 3 in 1 trucks that can be built into 3 different versions using the same pieces.

He might like a archery set for backyard practice if you can find one for kids. Stomp rockets are also fun for outside, either alone or with a group. It's our go to item we bring to picnics because it packs up pretty small and light.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Lego / kapla blocks / tegu

science stuff

magic

reading, a lot

playmobil (he is dying for the new spy stuff)

also will play kitchen / dress up with his younger sisters if no "big kids" are around

board games


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Magic - great suggestion. It was a huge hit here and there are a few different "kits" - some of them incorporating science, physics etc. too.

Snap Circuits haven't been mentioned yet.

K'Nex.

If he's responsible, a knife for whittling and carving.


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for all these great ideas. I think he would probably love board games and I appreciate the specific suggestions. I think I've been hesitant because I hate board games and am afraid of having to play them...But maybe we just have the wrong ones...

After reading childsplay's comments, I'm thinking I need a 7-year old brother for him...


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgale*
> 
> Thanks for all these great ideas. I think he would probably love board games and I appreciate the specific suggestions. I think I've been hesitant because I hate board games and am afraid of having to play them...But maybe we just have the wrong ones...
> 
> After reading childsplay's comments, I'm thinking I need a 7-year old brother for him...


I always thought my ds needed an older brother...

As far as board games go, and I don't like them either, Labyrinth is nice. Unless your ds hates mazes. I chose it for ds (who also isn't keen on board games) because he has always liked mazes and he was a late reader (the game has no reading other than the instructions). The maze is ever changing because you insert the extra board piece into the maze sliding everything over at the beginning of your move. You pick a card that has a picture of your goal. Once you reach your goal, you pick a new card with your new goal. You can play it a bit cooperatively and try to help each other or you can play more competitively.

http://www.amazon.com/Ravensburger-26448-Labyrinth/dp/B00000J0JF


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

For an 8 year old I wouldn't bother with the kid cameras, the picture quality on the ones I looked at was pretty poor. I'm not sure if they did video or not.

We've just got our 7 year old a cheep camera for her birthday and she loves it, especially the video. So far she's been pretty good about keeping it in a safe place in it's case etc. I suspect the kid one would have to much "toy" feel and be in the pile of stuff on the floor.

Got to second the recommendation for Carcassone, I love playing it. The Hunters & Gatherers version has slightly less complex rules, though does not have expansion sets. It was the one we got first.

Tantrix is another game we like. You can play as a family but there are also some one player puzzles with the tiles.

Thinkfun make some nice puzzle games for playing alone. DD has junior rush hour and we have a couple of the others.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

If he's into chess at all, there are some really fun themed chess sets. We have a lego chess set that is very intricate, but I've also seen Harry Potter, etc. A nice travel, magnetic set is fun too.

Have you seen zero gravity nano cars (think I got that right)? They can drive on floors and walls, and have a neat carrying case/controller.

My ds loves art kits. Books on CD, or down loaded to an ipod? There are some great books for boys this age.

A favorite is a bag or small back pack packed with stuff-useful things like duct tape, a compass, any sort of spy related gear, notebook, pen, etc.


----------

